# Grouper/ snapper throats



## jdgator (Aug 6, 2019)

I did some solo bottom fishing earlier this summer. I caught a hog of a gag grouper and a decent snapper. Back at the dock I cleaned my fillets and was set to get rid of the carcasses when a mate from a charter boat ambled over and asked if he could talk me out of my grouper and snapper throats. Of course I agreed.  He cut them out in about two seconds and gave me an ice cold bottle of Corona as a thanks. I assume he ate them?

Any of you fellows eat fish throats?


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2019)

I’ve seen them on the menu at Hunt’s oyster bar but I’ve never had them.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 6, 2019)

Capt Andersons in PCB used to serve snapper throats. Had them once - fried. Best fish I ever et.


----------



## RootConservative (Aug 6, 2019)

Really good and grouper lips are great too.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 6, 2019)

There is a good deal of meat in the throats and cheeks of many fish. Unfortunately, most of the time they are thrown away without being used.


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 6, 2019)

Cheek meat is as good as it gets.  I prefer it over the fillet.


----------



## RootConservative (Aug 6, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> There is a good deal of meat in the throats and cheeks of many fish. Unfortunately, most of the time they are thrown away without being used.


Never knew about it until one day we were filleting some grouper/snapper we caught down in the keys and getting ready to turn the scraps into chum and our Cuban neighbor said hold on.  He came over cut out the throats, cheeks and lips and said he would cook them for us and would change our mind.  He did and they taste great!


----------



## sea trout (Aug 6, 2019)

Very interesting. New to me. Would love to see video.

I got the cheeks/jowl meat out of the 2nd gator I killed. Was so good and so much better that tail that I wished I'da known to keep them out of the first one. Sometimes somethin different is the best!


----------



## flatsbroke22 (Aug 6, 2019)

You'll through the fillets away to get to the throats! Best part of snapper/grouper. Also very easy to cut out. There are vids on YouTube.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Aug 7, 2019)

The rib cages on bigger snapper/grouper are good too, slice along bone, fry and you have fish on a stick!


----------



## Impact97 (Aug 7, 2019)

I had a big haul of snapper and grouper the other weekend and had Captain Anderson's save me all of the heads and collars (throats).  Baked or smoked, some of the best meat on the fish!


----------



## jasper181 (Aug 7, 2019)

They are like the chicken tender or backstrap of a deer, it actually looks like a chicken tender. Just the best cut of the fish imo.


----------



## RedHills (Aug 10, 2019)

Personal tastes for sure...they taste different and have a completely different texture....sold as soup scrap at the local market locally in Cortez.


----------



## jmac7469 (Aug 15, 2019)

Grouper throats and cheeks are the best meat on the fish.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 16, 2019)

Grouper cheek sandwiches......MMMMMMMMM!


----------

